# PDF Inhalt in doc., xls, txt auslesen



## Lautsprecher (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen ob mir vielleicht jemand bei folgendem Problem weiterhelfen kann.
Ich suche nämlich nun schon stundenlang nach einer passenden Software, Quellcode etc. im Internet ..... aber ich bin noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Ich möchte Daten aus einen PDF-File auslesen. z. B. einen Text oder Zahlen (die z. B. im PDF-File in einer Tabelle stehen)
Die Daten möchte ich dann in Excel, Doc. oder am besten in txt. konvertieren

Weiss jemand hierfür vielleicht eine Lösung?

Hasta luego


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.lowagie.com/iText/
http://itext.ugent.be/library/api/com/lowagie/text/pdf/PdfReader.html
http://www.jpedal.org/
http://www.pdfbox.org/

Diese (freien) libs können Text aus PDFs lesen

Gruß Tom


----------

